# TNT - Beef with Broccoli



## powerplantop (Feb 2, 2012)

I have been working on this for about two years and think that I have it where I want it. But think it may be better to put the dish over the broccoli. 




Beef with Broccoli by powerplantop, on Flickr

6 oz sliced beef (I used Flank Steak)

Marinade:
1/2 Tablespoon Rice Wine
1/2 Tablespoon Dark Soy Sauce
1 Tablespoon Corn Starch

Sauce:
1/4 Cup chicken Stock
1 Tablespoon Hoisin Sauce
1 Tablespoon Oyster Sauce
1 Tablespoon Brown Sugar 
1/2 Tablespoon Dark Soy sauce
1 teaspoon Sesame oil

Sliced Onion
1 teaspoon Garlic
1/2 teaspoon Ginger
Blanched Broccoli 

Peanut Oil
Corn Starch Slurry. 

Add marinade to beef, let sit 30 minutes or so. 
Add peanut oil to hot wok and swirl.
Add meat to wok and sear. Cook to about 80% done and remove.
Add onion to wok when it starts to get some color add ginger and garlic. When fragrant add sauce. 
Heat sauce until it starts to boil then return meat.
Add broccoli and mix.
Add some of the corn starch slurry. 

Updated Beef with Broccoli - YouTube


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh my.  Sounds really good,  PPO!  Thanks!


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you. We were very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Caslon (Feb 2, 2012)

Copied.  Flank steak is the right cut of beef for this meal.  I cut flank into strips and vac freeze them. 
Flank steak is economical and surprisingly tasty when used to extend a dish such as this.


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 2, 2012)

Caslon said:


> Copied.  Yes, flank steak is the right cut of beef for this meal.  I cut flank into strips and vac freeze them.
> 
> You know what?  Flank steak is an amazing good deal these days.  I hope it lasts.



Strip steak also works good, but I prefer Flank for this method of cooking.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 2, 2012)

Love beef and broccoli. Saved.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 2, 2012)

Copied and saved, Thanks...will make a good Bento!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 2, 2012)

What is "Balanced Broccoli"? Is it blanched/parboiled?


----------



## buckytom (Feb 2, 2012)

looks really good, ppt. copied and saved.

this reminds me of an old joke.

 an old chinese couple goes to bed one night, and while feeling frisky the old man whispers to his wife, "honey, i heard about this new thing. how about a little #69?"

she rolls over and says, " what you want beef and broccoli this time of night for?"


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 3, 2012)

taxlady said:


> What is "Balanced Broccoli"? Is it blanched/parboiled?



Yep that should have been blanched.


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 3, 2012)

buckytom said:


> looks really good, ppt. copied and saved.
> 
> this reminds me of an old joke.
> 
> ...



Your baaaaad.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 3, 2012)

Gonna give that a whirl! Have to add though. Karen insists on baby corn, no matter the stir fry.

Craig


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 3, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Gonna give that a whirl! Have to add though. Karen insists on baby corn, no matter the stir fry.
> 
> Craig



My problem with the baby corn is how to hold it while I eat the corn off the cobb... 

Baby corn would not be a problem in this.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 3, 2012)

powerplantop said:


> My problem with the baby corn is how to hold it while I eat the corn off the cobb...
> 
> Baby corn would not be a problem in this.


 
Flat bamboo skewer in the larger end, so they don't roll when you turn them!

Craig


----------

